# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Выбор процессоров

## tagilchanin

Люди помогите сделать выбор: Что сейчас лучше брать AMD X2 или Pentium Core2Duo. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## aleks_grey

В принципе АМД пока проигрывает гонку Интелу, но для домашнего компьютера, с учетом цены и разгоняйбельности Х2 будет отличным выбором.

----------


## tagilchanin

Огромное спасибо. Я итак сделала выбор в пользу Amd X2 :)

----------


## gany777

вечный вопрос амд или интел 
Intel+1

----------


## TJ99

AM2 +10000

----------


## drima

AM3, да к томуже мамы навороченнее и дешевле

----------


## drima

AM3, да к томуже мамы навороченнее и дешевле

----------


## S1mple

Интел. и вобще корйте тему я создам получше, даже с FAQ.

----------

